#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-04
<defendguin> crimsun: ping
<malice> Can someone give me a url that will tell me if Ubuntu will support USB cards for my laptop. And tell me what ones to get? 
<malice> I googled and can not find anything
<malice> Are they supported?
<mjg59> USB cards?
<malice> yes, USB 2.0 PCMCIA card
<malice> My usb in the back broke
<malice> thought this would be good
<mjg59> Yes, they work fine
<malice> ok thanks
<jsgotangco> mjg59: what's the gameplan for laptop testing on edgy for canonical supplied? this is the last mandatory testing for those laptops and knot 2 is pretty much usable for most
<mjg59> Yeah
<mjg59> There's still a few regressions over suspend/resume that I'm going to look into
<jsgotangco> oh yeah coming ito that, i tried hibernate, it said there's a HAL issue
<jsgotangco> the machine just went to screensaver
<mjg59> That's a dbus permissions thing
<jsgotangco> but suspend to ram works
<mjg59> I think
<mjg59> But anyway
<jsgotangco> so far majority is ok, except the usual regressions of suspend/resume during dev cycle
<defendguin> suspend or hibernate isnt working on my laptop anymore
<defendguin> hibernate i expected because it didnt work in dapper but suspend did work and now it doesn't
<jsgotangco> if its edgy, dot be surprised if its broken at the moment
<jsgotangco> there are some issues with suspend/resume
<davy_boy98> hey there, can any one help with setting up WPA wifi
<quail-laptop> davy_boy98: try here >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<davy_boy98> ah cheers mate. i have followed that to the T and still no luck
<davy_boy98> have u managed to get it working?
<quail-laptop> i not tried
<quail-laptop> i don't have a access point at home
<davy_boy98> ok cool
<quail-laptop> but i will be getting a AP soon
<davy_boy98> is anyone using WPA wifi on their laptops?
<eod_punk> hello all
<eod_punk> anyone know of a way to disable the password prompt when opening a laptop LCD?
<eod_punk> anyone know of a way to disable the password prompt when opening a laptop LCD?
<simira> eod_punk: this is not a support channel, as topic says. And please don't repeat questions. But you can deactivate it in the screensaver settings, I think. Ask on #ubuntu.
<eod_punk> simira, sorry and thanks 
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-05
<Rroet> o/
<Rroet> anybody in here any experience with i2c on laptops?
<Rroet> I have a very odd Packard Hell laptop with a ATI/Ali chipset combo
<Rroet> o/
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-06
<RedRose> Something like my laptops monitor brightness, that's something controled by ACPI, right?
<RedRose> /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD
<RedRose> I want to modify the birghtness level and It says it can't write, how do I?
<PavelS> Hello
<Fujitsu_> Hi PavelS/.
<PavelS> Is there anybody who know something about suspend to ram, please? I am trying to set it on my laptop almost three days without progress.
<Fujitsu_> You might want to ask in #ubuntu, this isn't a support channel.
<PavelS> Sorry...ehm and what is this channel about?
<Fujitsu_> Development/testing of Ubuntu with laptop.s
<Fujitsu_> * Topic for #ubuntu-laptop is:  Ubuntu laptop development work | Not a general Ubuntu support channel, use #ubuntu
<PavelS> Understand....Have a nic Day/Night =c] 
<RedRose> /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD -- I want to modify the birghtness level and It says it can't write, how do I?
<RedRose> prometheus@Cerberus:/proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD# sudo echo current 80 > brightness
<RedRose> echo: write error: Invalid argument
<sputnik> lo folks
<Rroet> o/
<Nailor> btw, has any of you played around with opensync?
<RedRose> how can I edit the ACPI to allow for lower monitor brightness? 
<IcemanV9> sudo su -- then edit files, when done exit (sudo su)
<crimsun> this laptop has been suspending and resuming like a champ lately
<crimsun> (6.10)
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-07
<defendguin> that link for channel logs is useless
<defendguin> there is nothing near recent in there
<IcemanV9> i tried knot 2 desktop cd (live) on my z60m today. it took full 5 min to get up and running. what's up with that?
<Burgundavia> IcemanV9: because it is a livecd. 5 minutes is not unexpected
<Burgundavia> laptops often also have really small amounts of ram
<IcemanV9> not with dapper livecd. it's quick. also, this laptop have 1Gb.
<Burgundavia> if there is a time difference, file a bug
<Burgundavia> ubuntu-live
<IcemanV9> ok. i will test it a few more times, then i will file a bug if it is unchanged.
<cpax> Has anyone had success using an AirPortExtreme card in a PowerBook G4 running a linux distro (I'm using Ubuntu edgy)? I've used bcm43xx-fwcutter on the AppleAirPort2 firmware file I pulled from my OS X installation. Kismet is capturing packets, but I can't seem to connect to anything. Any ideas of where I can continue learning information on how to fix this?
<Burgundavia> hmm, there is a page on the help wiki on the broadcom
<Burgundavia> call bcm43xx I think
<cpax> On the Broadcom website? Ubuntu website? I looked on the Ubuntu forums and followed a how-to. Things work a little, like the packet capture in Kismet, but I can not connect to anything.
<Burgundavia> the ubuntu help page
<Burgundavia> help.ubuntu.com/community
<cpax> I've been all over the forums looking for information, but have not yet found anything. I thought that I would  pop into a few IRC chats to see if I can get a quick answer before I go posting anything in a forum.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-laptop:robitaille] : Ubuntu laptop development work | Not a general Ubuntu support channel, use #ubuntu | Please test Edgy Knot 2  - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-2/
<Linuturk> I have a major problem. I put my laptop into hibernate, and now my display is freaking out. I've tried a plain reboot, and the problem persists. Screenshot: http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsq2.png << I'm not even sure if I'll be able to see your response :(
<giftnudel> is there a known reason why my laptop would not try to resume from my swap partition?
<freesun> anyone know if new sound chip used by F-S works with ubuntu?
<freesun> ALC861 codec... is it supported? I can't find it is ALSA page
<crimsun> F-S has a crapload of models; most, if not all, of the newer ones use HDA codecs, and yes, they're supported. Please file a bug if it doesn't work out of the box.
<crimsun> err, d'oh
<yuriy> hi Nailor
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-08
<malice> I just got a new usb PCMCIA card for my laptop, but when I put it in and connect my usb device Ubuntu does not see anything. Anyone point me in the right direction?
<Nailor> yuriy: Hi
<malice>  I just got a new usb PCMCIA card for my laptop, but when I put it in and connect my usb device Ubuntu does not see anything. Anyone point me in the right direction?
<Treenaks> malice: you might need to supply power
<Treenaks> malice: and is it PCMCIA or Cardbus?
<malice> yes
<malice> my usb port on the back on the laptop is broke 
<Treenaks> that's not a yes/no answer
<Treenaks> malice: is it a PCMCIA card,  or is it a Cardbus card?
<malice> card bus
<Treenaks> ok
<malice> b 2.0 cardbus pc card
<Treenaks> does it show up in 'lspci' output?
<malice> I am a newbie
<Treenaks> then perhaps asking on #ubuntu is a better idea
<malice> I did they do not reply
<malice> :)
<Treenaks> however, please check if it shows up in the device manager, and also check if it might need an external power connection
<malice> there is another power connector but it goes to the usb port 
<malice> and it is broke
<malice> :)
<malice> I took the power/ usb adapter over to the desktop pluged it in there then and turned on the laptop.. the car dnow works. I will have to find out the voltage that comes out of the usb and rig up a power adapter since my usb is brok on the laptop :) thanks for the help
<Treenaks> USB usually takes 5V
<Treenaks> or actually
<Treenaks> delivers 5V on 2 of the 4 pins
<Treenaks> check the relevant standard ;)
<malice> I have a volt meter I will just check then splice the wire and go out and get a adaptor :)
<Treenaks> don't do that... supplying power is 'special' in usb
<malice_> Is there a way to add Windows blue screen of death to my ubuntu only Laptop? I would like this to pop up oh say every minute or so....
<jsgotangco> huh?
<jsgotangco> get the screensaver, there's one full of BSODs
<giftnudel> malice_: there is a screensaver
<jsgotangco> windows, macs, take your pick
<malice_> thanks
<yuriy> Nailor: you did the testing page on the asus v6j?
<Nailor> yuriy: Yeah, I've been filling it up (and created it originally too)
<Nailor> Some other contributors there too
<Nailor> yuriy: why? You got something to contribute/add there? =)
<Rroet> anyway, ik ben afk vanavond.
<Rroet> Ik type morgen weer met jullie :)
<lazzarello> I'm running into playback and recording problems with dapper on a macbook. recording doesn't record and playback has no volume control.
<lazzarello> the driver is snd_hda_intel
<crimsun> known issues, should be addressed in next kernel.
<lazzarello> cool. is the patch in the upstream kernel?
<crimsun> no
<lazzarello> better said, can I build my own kernel for the time being?
<crimsun> a new vmlinuz won't help you. The patches aren't in linus's tree.
<crimsun> btw, "next kernel" above refers to the next Ubuntu revision for Dapper.
<lazzarello> thanks
<yuriy> Nailor: yeah i just got one and installed edgy on it and wanted to contribute
<yuriy> Nailor: i've also had a couple problems and i wanted to ask if you've run into them
<Nailor> yuriy: just shoot me here or to my mail, jyrki.pulliainen@gmail.com
<yuriy> Nailor: well, one thing, does sleep/suspend work consistently for you?
<Nailor> Yeah
<Nailor> It though requires nvidia-glx to be installed
<Nailor> The only problem so far I've found out was installing banshee (propably libipoddev or some other package it depended on) broke the suspend
<yuriy> Nailor: it's installed. but sometimes instead of suspending the screen turns off but the power light stays constantly on and fan spinning, and I can't get out of that state
<Nailor> Hmm.
<Nailor> I've got that once or twice
<yuriy> kubuntu btw
<Nailor> Oh. I've got ubuntu, but don't think there's a big difference
<Nailor> Anyway, I've got that once or twice and I'm rationaling that it might have something to do with package installs 
<yuriy> Nailor: and the other problem is if i turn off the wireless, then turn it back on, it's detected and stuff but connection says 0kb/s and can't get an ip
<Nailor> That's a problem I'm familiar with
<yuriy> (also i haven't gotten wpa working yet but i think i just need to find the right howto)
<Nailor> For me, the wpa works. I've even struggled with the 'most powerful' type of wpa encryption, having certificates and keys, and it works just fine
<Nailor> Somehow the NetworkManager (a Gnome wlan connection manager) didn't cope with that, but wpa_supplicant did
<yuriy> Nailor: using what? knetworkmanager isn't showing any networks for me
<yuriy> Nailor: a link to how to use wpa_supplicant if you don't mind?
<Nailor> Oh yeah, the NetworkManager daemon has a kubuntu frontend too
<Nailor> Just a sec
<Nailor> There's a conf file I've used once: http://mursu.dyndns.biz/~nailor/ukuwlan.conf
<Nailor> I had to turn off (disable networking) from NetworkManager and use plain wpa_supplicant / iwconfig
<Nailor> wpa_supplicant -c/path/to/ukuwlan.conf -Dwext -B did the trick
<Nailor> Oh, the file shows all the passwords and other too.. Well, those were valid for one confrence only =)
<yuriy> Nailor: it stores the password unencrypted? o_O
<Nailor> Well, if you want
<Nailor> See man wpa_passphrase for encrypting the passphrases
<yuriy> thanks
<Nailor> Haven't used it since I don't have WPA in active use at home
<Nailor> My 166MHz IBM laptop can handle only WEP :P
<Nailor> well. I'll head for the bead, been a rough week and I've "shceduled" a server fixing for tomorrow (my home network file sharing / backup server)
<Nailor> s/bead/bed
<Nailor> Have fun with the V6J and contribute as much as you can about edgy to the wiki =)
<yuriy> k night
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-09
<krazeivan> I have Edgy Knot 2 running on my MacBook Pro, and its very nice
<krazeivan> as an fyi
<brian98> Fujitsu-siemens s7010 Works Straight out of the box
<brian98> not a single driver or extra config
<brian98> amazing 
<LinuxCart> Hello
<LinuxCart> I know this is not an user channel
<LinuxCart> but I have seen the bug report regarding freq scaling
<LinuxCart> and I also have aproblem with cpufreqd (it fails  to load)
<LinuxCart> I would like to know what is the best option by now to get this working
<LinuxCart> I'm on dapper
<LinuxCart> (I also asked #kubuntu and #ubuntu and no success)
<ash211> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam:
<ash211> Please do not use these contact methods to find support.
<ash211>  * IRC - #ubuntu-laptop on Freenode
<ash211>  * Mailing list [http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/laptop-testing-team Laptop Testing]  (this is a low traffic list)
<ash211> Should that be "Please use these contact methods to find support." ?
<red_Marvin> Do anyone have any experience on running ubuntu on an Asus A8F?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-10
<malice> is there widgets for ubuntu
<malice> that I can download that is
<Burgundavia> malice: widgets?
<malice> Yes, something that would run on the desktop like realtime sports scores etc....
<nnonix> Anyone with a Thinkpad in here?
<Burgundavia> nnonix: no, but I might be able to answer your questions
<nnonix> Ah, no question ....
<nnonix> rather, I talked with a few people in there with thinkpads asking about why dappers keybindings didn't recognize the blue thinkpad button ..
<nnonix> I got the feeling they were not even trying to use that button.
<Burgundavia> no, I think there is outstanding bug against that
<nnonix> Edgy now recognizes that button and I thought I'd mention it, in case they didn't know.
<nnonix> it works now
<nnonix> and I'm giddy
<Burgundavia> ah
<ubuntu_demon> Hi
<Nailor> hi
<ubuntu_demon> Is there a way to search launchpad for specific laptops ? I'm searching for a new laptop and I want to search for bugs on a couple of possible models.
<ubuntu_demon> I'm searching for a laptop. I understand that this is not a support channel but I have no idea where else to ask this :)
<ubuntu_demon> I'm not asking for you guys to search for me or something :p
<philwyett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam See section 5 in contents for model listings
<ubuntu_demon> philwyett: I know that. I was asking for a way to search launchpad for bugs for laptop models.
<ubuntu_demon> I'm not asking for suppor for a certain laptop nor am I asking for help in finding me a new laptop nor am I asking for the LaptopTestingTeam wiki. I'm merely asking for a way to search launchpad to find bugs for laptops (specific models) :)
<philwyett> Not sure about that. Maybe someone else knows.
<ubuntu_demon> and I have no idea who else to ask then here :)
<ubuntu_demon> okay thanks
<ubuntu_demon> I will hang out a bit here then
<ubuntu_demon> I'm a moderator of Ubuntuforums. If I can get good information on this I can put it in a sticky
<ubuntu_demon> I just don't have much launchpad experience
<philwyett> MY lappy works great under dapper and thats a damn site better than two days ago when I switched from running latest RHEL 4.4.
<ubuntu_demon> You may tell me which one you are using :)
<ubuntu_demon> here's the sticky in the laptop support section : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253927
<philwyett> Sony Vaio VGN-FS415M upgraded in store to 1Gb RAM.
<ubuntu_demon> What's the size of it ?
<philwyett> Screen?
<ubuntu_demon> yeah the screen unless the laptop has a small screen but is still big
<ubuntu_demon> I'm searching for a laptop myself see : http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2006/09/09/possible-laptops-feedback-request/
<philwyett> 15.4" widescreen with max native res of 1280x800
<Nailor> Well, I've got Asus V6J but it goes over you budget
<ubuntu_demon> hi Nailor
<ubuntu_demon> I'm searching for a core duo laptop of good quality smaller than 15" for about 1200 euros if that's possible.
<philwyett> Mine is about your budget.
<ubuntu_demon> Nailor do you happen to know how to search launchpad for laptop bugs of specific laptops ?
<Nailor> No idea :\
<philwyett> ubuntu_demon: Just never add an Acer to your list, they ain't good IMHO.
<ubuntu_demon> What about Fujitsu Siemens ? Is that an A brand ?
<Nailor> Well, depends on the laptop. The most expensive Acers are ok, though (at least here in Finland) they have a weird keymap
<Nailor> ubuntu_demon: Yup, that's a brand
<philwyett> Fuji is good
<ubuntu_demon> I mean an A grade brand
<Nailor> Fuji is fine, I haven't heard complaining about those
<ubuntu_demon> Here's the list : http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2006/09/09/possible-laptops-feedback-request/ and more elaborate here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1475956&postcount=32 
<ubuntu_demon> any models I should remove from that list ?
<Nailor> Though, in the 1200e budget there won't be any superior machines :p
<philwyett> The mac :-D
<Nailor> ubuntu_demon: Weren't you from Denmark?
<ubuntu_demon> remove the mac ? because of potential heat problems ?
<ubuntu_demon> I'm from the netherlands
<Nailor> Oh, remembered wrong :P
<Nailor> Aynway, there's this Danish manufacturer, called Zepto
<Nailor> http://www.zepto.com/
<philwyett> ubuntu_demon: Not just that, I just think they are over priced for what you get.
<ubuntu_demon> Nailor do you agree with philwyett on removing the macbook from my list ?
<ubuntu_demon> someone (maybe you?) suggested Zepto to me before
<Nailor> I'm not so sure about the Zeptos quality, but at least they offer good performance per buck
<ubuntu_demon> I think I couldn't find a Zepto model of my liking available in the netherlands
<ubuntu_demon> But I want good quality .. that's important to me also
<Nailor> ubuntu_demon: Well, I like the Macbook myself, in terms of inventions used while building it but it sure gets hot
<Nailor> Some of my friends have it but they complain about the heat
<Nailor> It's not lap friendly :p
<ubuntu_demon> Okay I'm removing the macbook from the possiblities thanks for that guys :-D
<Nailor> The list you got, I'd prefer the A8J or the Amilo
<philwyett> I agree
<ubuntu_demon> If I can find a good laptop for myself then I can suggest it to others on the forums
<ubuntu_demon> What about the Asus barebone ?
<Nailor> Well, if you find a god barebone it might work too.
<ubuntu_demon> Asus S62J-H044 is a barebone
<Nailor> I've been a bit sceptic about barebones, but dunno is there a real reason for it =P
<ubuntu_demon> The thing I like about the Asus S62J-H044 is that I don't pay for windows.
<Nailor> That's true
<ubuntu_demon> Regarding the specs it has a better CPU than the A8Jc for about 50 euros more which is also good.
<Nailor> How's the guarantee with the barebone?
<ubuntu_demon> but I have no idea about the build quality .. I have read some negative comments
<Nailor> Or, warranty
<Nailor> Asus normally has 2 years warranty
<ubuntu_demon> warranty is good also 2 years
<Nailor> well, there propably ain't big difference between the barebone and the normal
<ubuntu_demon> At least the case is different. I don't know about the motherboard.
<Nailor> ah
<ubuntu_demon> The barebone has VBI parts .. which means Verified by Intel.
<Nailor> Well, the non-barebone might be better tested
<ubuntu_demon> VBI means that intel standardized on some parts such as the battery
<Nailor> As a whole package, I mean.
<Nailor> Yeah.
<ubuntu_demon> Yeah the A8Jc might be better tested because a lot more people use it. So they would have solved possible problems by now (you would think)
<ubuntu_demon> here's information about VBI program : http://www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/emea/eng/283358.htm
<ubuntu_demon> and here : http://www.laptops4u.nl/cmsdownloads/Verified_by_Intel.pdf
<Nailor> At leaset someone has tested A8Jc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AsusA8Jc
<Nailor> Not completely though :p
<ubuntu_demon> yeah
<Nailor> Well. Happy hunting, I'll be off to the store for a while, gotta get some filling to my pizza. 
<ubuntu_demon> Thanks :-D
<ubuntu_demon> I'll be back soon
<ubuntu_demon> hi
<jsgotangco> hey
<Nailor> Hi there again
<Nailor> ubuntu_demon: Any luck with the laptop decissions?
<ubuntu_demon> hey
<ubuntu_demon> I'm going slowly :)
<ubuntu_demon> I don't want to hurry this decision because it
<ubuntu_demon> it's a lot of money to me
<Nailor> Yeah
<Nailor> And having a bad laptop sucks
<ubuntu_demon> yeah
<Nailor> I can sell you my old IBM, 166MHz and 48 megs of RAM ;)
<ubuntu_demon> :p
<ubuntu_demon> :-P
<ubuntu_demon> Do you know anything about the quality of "Intel  Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG" support ?
<Nailor> Works like a charm
<Nailor> (I've got 3945 on my laptop)
<ubuntu_demon> What did you have to do to make it work ?
<Nailor> Installed a correct kernel (linux-686)
<Treenaks> Nailor: that's not even necessary I think?
<Treenaks> the 686 part
<Nailor> dunno
<Treenaks> it works out of the box on Ubuntu
<Nailor> Um..
<Treenaks> Nailor: for me
<Nailor> Oh
<ubuntu_demon> The comment on : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported ... seems to be wrong then
<Treenaks> ubuntu_demon: it might be old
<Nailor> I installed 6.06 but it didn't work out of the box
<Nailor> With the -386 kernel
<Nailor> Installing -686 did the trick
<Nailor> Though, it might have something to do with the fact that the ipw ships with propietary binary regulator daemon
<ubuntu_demon> Opinions on this article ? Do you think I should add it to the sticky in the laptop support subforum ? http://polishlinux.org/choose/laptop/#
<ubuntu_demon> Here's the sticky : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253927 maybe you have other suggestions for the sticky
<Nailor> Why not, a nice collection of stuff to consider when getting a new laptop
<ubuntu_demon> Okay I stickied it :)
<ubuntu_demon> I mean I added it to the sticky :p
<Nailor> Well, maybe the LaptopTestingTeam page *could* be there with a mention, that the data is intended for testing purposes
<Nailor> It still gives you a good overview of the capabilities of the laptop though
<ubuntu_demon> I will add it. Thanks.
<ubuntu_demon> done. Please check whether you like the text :)
<ubuntu_demon> regarding the S62J .. how big is the chance that I wouldn't get suspend to disk or suspend to ram working in your view ? It's an asus barebone. Here are the specs : http://www.laptops4u.nl/info?p=1011{1}232{2}195{3}238{5}89{6}311{8}104{9}188{10}111{14}187{21}248{22}250{23}253{25}312   more specs here : http://www.laptops4u.nl/cmsdownloads/Verified_by_Intel.pdf
<Nailor> Oh, I ment that you could have an additional link pointing to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/
<ubuntu_demon> originally I joined this channel to find out how to search for specific laptops on launchpad .. LOL :P
<Nailor> The HardwareSupport link was just fine
<Nailor> well.. =)
<ubuntu_demon> Ow okay I will change it :)
<Nailor> Well, I don't see any reason why that wouldn't suspend to ram at least
<Nailor> Dunno about hibernate, since I've been having some trouble with it myself
<ubuntu_demon> I improved the sticky a bit. Any suggestions ?
<ubuntu_demon> Does the centrino platforum laptops drain the battery a lot when it is suspended to ram ?
<Nailor> My laptop lasts 2-3 days with suspend if suspended with full battery
<ubuntu_demon> Do you think I take a big risk when I would order the S62J-H044 regarding getting Ubuntu to work perfectly ?  sorry for all the questions .. I promise to put a laptop review online when I have bought one :)
<ubuntu_demon> and now you are talking about suspend to ram ?
<Nailor> Yup
<ubuntu_demon> cool
<ubuntu_demon> So having suspend 2 disk not available for a while is not that major of a problem.
<Nailor> I don't really remember when have I shut this machine the last time
<Nailor> Yup
<Nailor> That's why I haven't used it
<Nailor> Of course, it would keep the battery life longer, and would have a huge benefit in case of power running out
<Nailor> As you could hibernate (Suspend to disk) and have all the work you were doing saved till you get the power back on
<ubuntu_demon> yeah hibernate seems really useful 
<ubuntu_demon> but I could live without for a while if suspend to ram works for a few days :)
<ubuntu_demon> The one thing I'm a bit worried about regarding the S62J-H044 is the build quality and the quality of the case and screen
<ubuntu_demon> I really like the fact of not paying money to microsoft and if it is a great laptop then being able to suggest it to others :)
<ubuntu_demon> But I don't like taking a big risk because I don't have much money. The only money I have goes to a new laptop.
<Nailor> Well, there's always the suspend2 patch to kernel, but I don't want to waste any time recompiling my kernel :P
<Nailor> Im running out of time nowadays having all kinds of project so testing things with my laptop has been a bit postponed lately
<Nailor> Right now I'm trying to build 2x200G mirroring raid to my server (2x840MHz P III) and I can assure you it takes a while to synchronize the disks.. :P
<ubuntu_demon> I don't want to need to recompile my kernel either. It's bothersome to do it for each kernelupgrade
<ubuntu_demon> :)
<Nailor> Well. Anyway. I'll get bak to making the pizza :p
<ubuntu_demon> any idea about the nvidia geforce go 7200 / 7300 / 7400 support in Linux ? 
<ubuntu_demon> have a nice meal :)
<ubuntu_demon> 7200 and 7300 are on http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html so I don't think it will be a problem
<ubuntu_demon> I meant 7300 and 7400 are on there but 7200 isn't
<ubuntu_demon> the GF go 7200 doesn't have it's own memory : http://www.nvidia.com/object/go_7_series_techspecs.html
<Nailor> I have 7400
<Nailor> Everything works, even XGL
<ubuntu_demon> cool
<ubuntu_demon> The HP DV2085 has become less interesting to me because 1) I can't find any information about running Ubuntu or Linux on it 2) the GF go 7200 doesn't have dedicated memory 3) the GF go 7200 isn't listed in nvidia's list of supported cards
<ubuntu_demon> The most interesting models are the two asus ones.
<ubuntu_demon> I'll be responding extra slow from now on :)
<Nailor> I got my pizza out of the oven, so I'll responding very slowly for now on too :)
<ubuntu_demon> What flavour it it ?
<Nailor> My pizza?
<Nailor> It was a onion-pepper-shrimp-goat cheese-mozarella-mushroom -combination =P
<ubuntu_demon> I hope it was good :)
<Nailor> Excellent =)
<ubuntu_demon> great
<ubuntu_demon> Where do you live ? 
<Nailor> In Finland, in a city called Turku
<ubuntu_demon> I live in the Netherlands but I think I already told you that :)
<ubuntu_demon> So you are a volunteer of the LaptopTestingTeam ?
<ubuntu_demon> I'm going to cook (macaroni)
<ubuntu_demon> still responding extra slow ;)
<Nailor> Yup, I've mostly been testing my laptop
<Nailor> As much as I can though, because I'm using this as a work laptop too
<ubuntu_demon> okay
<ubuntu_demon> I actually have to go because my girlfriend is going to use this computer now. I might talk to you later in this channel :)
<ubuntu_demon> bye!
<Nailor> Bye!
<Infecto> hi 
<Infecto> crimsun send me in here :) 
<Burgundavia> Infecto: what do you need help with?
<Infecto> suspend 
<Infecto> my problem is 
<Infecto> my laptop dont want to start after suspend 
<Infecto> the problem is i dont know how to debug it 
<Infecto> maybe some tips 
<Infecto> my ver of ubuntu i edgy up to date 
<Infecto> s/i/is
<crimsun> I believe I remember Matthew advising having ``dmesg'' output ready [but I may have mistaken it for suspend-to-disk, not -ram] 
<Infecto> hmm, i`m sing suspend to ram 
<Infecto> to disk is to slow for me 
<Infecto> i need fast actions :) 
<Infecto> the strainght think is that suspend start acting when i releas the lid buton 
<Infecto> when i push it and hold nothing happend 
<Infecto> maybe something is hapening but not wanted actions :) 
<Infecto> in my opinion off course 
<Infecto> any ideas ? 
<crimsun> Infecto: Matthew has been idle for nearly 7 hrs; it's the weekend, so check back later.
<Infecto> ok thx one more time 
<Infecto> mkey so one more :)
<Infecto> why mplayer is playing my move so slow on fgrlx when i use -vo x11 
<Infecto> with -vo xv dont run even
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-03
<freenut_> in #freenet-refs
<petrovicivan> hi
<petrovicivan> who's online ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-04
<atlas95> salut
<atlas95> y'a quelqu'un?
<atlas95> allo
<krychek_> hi, i bought a fujitsu-siemens la 1703 today and ubuntu doesnt handle it very well :(
<krychek_> first at the installation the window was too big and i couldnt see the bottom of it
<krychek_> after the installation the video resolution is still 800*600 instead of 1280*800
<krychek_> its because the lack of driver
<krychek_> and i also have no sound
<krychek_> is there any chance that the next version of ubuntu will be compatible with my laptop?
<Neronious> does ubuntu support tablet hybrid laptops?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-05
<freenut_> eenet-refs
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-06
<andrewkk> i just went to start a testing wiki page for my laptop, but the testing team template isn't anywhere to be found. what gives?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-07
<marcfp> hi
<marcfp> does anybody form this channel have an ahtec laptop ?
<marcfp> i have a ahtec cl-55, but i can't config acpi, can anyone help me ?
<NaNO2x> anyone around? the template seems to be missing
<takkaria> I said that when I joined the channel about two weeks ago; there's only been a screenful of conversation since then
<takkaria> and in that screenful, there's been at least two questions about where the template is :P
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-08
<NaNO2x> so no one is here really?
<takkaria> nope
<takkaria> I think the recommended thing to do is copy someone else's laptop page as a starting point
<NaNO2x> this is just great :P
<NaNO2x> yeah thats what i plan on doing but i'd prefer from the official fresh copy
<takkaria> me too
<takkaria> mind you, I dunno how much info I can provide.  "works fine all the time, apart from audio driver distortion fixed in the latest version of alsa"
<NaNO2x> well my few issues involve the webcam and a few mousepad issues and the internal mics and having to use the alt cd because of the ati card :P
<takkaria> ah, yeah, I could see a template being more useful there
<NaNO2x> hello, is anyone from the testing team here?
<vimalg2> gma 950? anyone
<loak> hello all, I'm looking for any help to install the omnibook module on an XE2 hp laptop
<loak> hello people, how do I use the omnibook-integration.patch file, in the sources of the omnibook module ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-09
<eirirs> evening
<trix> ping?
<trix> have a question; maybe this isn't the right place.  extreme frustrating with ALPS touchpad.  used to work fine.  something went wrong... now it doesn't work correctly with the SAME live DVD I used to install.  can't get it to work for the life of me...  I'll be looking for help online.  if anyone knows what's up please msg me
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-01
<duklas> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-02
<Krysty> how do i go to ubuntu
<Spets> What?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-04
<march> hi
<furenku_> hey!! I'm wondering whether a Firewire ExpressCard will work in Ubuntu?
<Spets> Havent tried any expresscards
<Spets> I guess the technology i supported, so it all depends on if there is a driver
<Spets> What is the name of the card?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-05
<dougl> open #angstrom
<dougl> doh
<dlarue> quit
<dlarue> exit
<dlarue> been a while.... /quit
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-06
<mixandgo> hello
<coolbhavi> I am thinking to buy a laptop which runs ubuntu out of the box and under $1000 am in India so no system 76 laptops are available so please suggest me
<butnuu> hi
<butnuu> how can i enable my wireless on my laptop, if manual says fn+f1 would do that?
<doog> butnuu, that will likely only power on/off the wireless device. maybe there is a light which comes on to show you have powered up the device. Then you'll need one of the network manages to pick a wireless access point to connect to.
<butnuu> doog, right. but i can't get that damn light green
<butnuu> doog, any ideas?
<doog> butnuu, restart the computer and look in the BIOS to see if the device is disabled. Enable it if it is.
<butnuu> it's enabled.
<doog> gotta go but I would recommend the following: search Ubuntu.com forums for your laptop make/model and the word "wireless". Or try google search for the same but add "ubuntu". I'm running KDE so I'm not sure how to help you without going to the CLI since I'm not familiar with Gnome. Will check back from time to time though.
<butnuu> doog, thanks. i'll try that.
<butnuu> brb
<butnuu> re
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-07
<erin> Hey, everyone. I installed 8.04 on my Compaq presario F500 series, but as soon as I installed the nvidia-glx-new drivers, my screen gets totally corrupted every time I close the laptop or let the monitor go to sleep. Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-31
<fonzi> hello : )
<mengesb> sup yo'z
<mengesb> sup yo'z
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-09-02
<Fudge> does this channel support netbook remix?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-09-03
<iphate_> hi guys...
<iphate_> is in englis or italian?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-09-04
<raja> i have a problem trying to put my gateway lap[pt to suspend mode; need to do so since i travel a lot
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-09-09
<nealr> looking for help with 9.10 and the 4311 broadcom chip
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-09-11
<faibistes> hi everybody
<faibistes> I've got wifi connection issues with my eee 1001ha on lucid
<faibistes> can anybody help, or redirect me to another channerl?
<fenn_> hello!
<fenn_> Question: cannot get gdm to come up at all on T60 after lucid upgrade.  tried ati, radeon and redeonhd drivers no joy. what next?
<fenn_> Question: cannot get gdm to come up at all on T60 after lucid upgrade. tried ati, radeon and redeonhd drivers no joy. what next?
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-09-07
<tylerb> what does this means:  mount: /dev/fd0: can't read superblock
